# Is the Cicada Hatch Still On At The Green?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be at the Green River/Flaming Gorge for a week, starting Monday.
I hope to get into some of the Cicada hatch fishing.
Has anyone been there in the past few days?
What else is working for flies?
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

I have not been there but have heard the cicadas are still there but not as prevelant. Check the Trout Creek Flies report on there website.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

yea, there are lots of the larger (magnifica) cicadas still around. Doesn't matter anyway, they will eat the dry regardless.


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

It has been a number of years since I fished a fine cicada hatch on the Green River. But the past few times that I have done it, the fish began to reject the cicadas pretty fast. They would often rise to a real natural, and then reject that natural. It was frustrating. If the fish are still taking cicadas now, it must be a great hatch this year. It sounds like that is the case. I fished a great cicada hatch on another river last week. Lots of big fish coming up for the dries.


----------



## mcdogg2001 (Jul 9, 2008)

I floated the Green a few weekends ago. The fish were very selective on cicadas. That being said, if the cicadas are still out, fish are probably still feeding on them. I would try and find some cicada patterns that are a bit different. Give them something new and they'll probably be takers. I've also heard hoppers and caddis are starting to show up as well. The guys at Trout Creek Flies (Denny & Emmit) have always been helpful for me in fly selection. I also like to support the local shops when I fish the Green. Those guys do more than we know to preserve & improve the river for all of us!


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

Late with a post here but 3 days ago they were hitting #10 Royal Trudes and also a #16 PMD nymph I tied in green. There were a few bugs floating around but the fishing seemed overall slow. I need to post a few pics. I would still try some dries.

The fish would come up on big dries regardless of what they would be. They do seem to be a little apprehensive of taking them. Some would open their mouth but VERY SLOWLY rise to the fly with intense inspection, then just bump the fly. I suppose they have been hoooked before?!

One of the fly shops in Dutch John said to avoid wings on your flies as the trout are wise to those now.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Doesn't anyone ever fish small terrestrials on the Green anymore? Small crickets (MFC Para Cricket) and foam beetles/ants/chernobyls are DEADLY on the Green all the way until October. Small attractors such as trudes and tiny Royal wulffs are effective as well. Just make long casts and get very good drifts and that will be much more important than fly selection. Nymphing or droppers are unnecessary if you can cast accurately and get good drifts.


----------

